
In Search of Fear - ascertain
http://laphamsquarterly.org/fear/search-fear
======
erikpukinskis
> Yes, choose a number—not too high—and when you hear footsteps on your porch
> at three am, unfreeze your trepidation by whispering to yourself, “At ten, I
> open the door! One, two, three, four...”

I increasingly believe time travel (itself an artifact of life inside culture,
itself an artifact of language brains) is our biggest differentiator from
primates. This simple machine for 10-second time travel is quite powerful.
Addicts are finding the 5-second machine useful for controlling cravings.
[https://melrobbins.com/the-5-second-
rule/](https://melrobbins.com/the-5-second-rule/)

I'm reading the new San Francisco sci-fi novel _All The Birds In The Sky_ and
one of the protagonists builds a 2-second device.

------
jpatokal
The author is a famous highwire artist probably best known in the US for
walking a wire between the WTC Twin Towers.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Petit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philippe_Petit)

